# What bullet to use for 7mm Rem Mag



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

bucklessyooper said:


> ...I use 150 grain fusion ammo. I have taken two deer with this ammo and it is just devastating. ..


I've read that from more than one reliable source but it's good to hear it from someone here also. I hope to see that devastation myself here around November 15th and then after Thanksgiving on caribou in Quebec


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

140 grain Nosler Partition, Federal Premium. Absolutely knocks the snot out of whitetails and will pound a bruin. 150 grains would be ok, 160's and above are really better for elk and larger animals. Shot placement is key, that rifle of yours will do the rest. Plenty of hydrostatic shock to have em take a permanent dirt nap, try the 140's or 150's...leave the heaver bullets for larger game.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

yooperkenny said:


> I've read that from more than one reliable source but it's good to hear it from someone here also. I hope to see that devastation myself here around November 15th and then after Thanksgiving on caribou in Quebec



Lets put it this way, you won't be tracking them. Well, no more than a couple of yards anyway. Good luck and have fun in Quebec.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

yooperkenny said:


> I've read that from more than one reliable source but it's good to hear it from someone here also. I hope to see that devastation myself here around November 15th and then after Thanksgiving on caribou in Quebec


 Caribou seem to go down easy, Just put one in their lungs and in my experence they won't go far. Good Luck.

Take your Bow if you can, you can get pretty close to Caribou, I shot both of mine with in Bow range..


----------

